# Siri trouble



## MikeNujnahc (Nov 28, 2011)

My siri says she's not available. Anyone experienced this? Just got a new 4S(iPhone) and siri was working fine for like a day and now she just tells me to try again in a little while. Called apple, went through the whole checkup on the settings and what not and finally the tekkie told me to try system restore.. Was wondering if possibly i can avoid that. Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I read an article the other day where the siri servers has issues with being overloaded at times. There is nothing you can do but wait...


----------



## MikeNujnahc (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah i figured. Thanks for reply though, sobeit.


----------

